# Ermittlung des Bemessungskurzschlussstroms (neue 60204, 61439)



## element. (9 Dezember 2019)

Die 2019er 60204 fordert die Ermittlung des Bemessungskurzschlussstroms (7.10) und verweist dabei auf die 61439.
Ist darin schon jemand fit?
Hat jemand einen Tipp, wie ich mich da einarbeiten kann? 

Unter 10kA ist wohl möglich, auf die Ermittlung zu verzichten? Aber trotzdem will ich auch verstehen, wie die Ermittlung abläuft.
Wir bauen sehr viele Stückzahl 1 Schaltschränke, können also nicht wirklich immer "Referenzkonstruktionen" heranziehen.

Danke für jeden Tipp


----------



## element. (25 Februar 2020)

Bin noch offen für Tipps


----------



## winnman (25 Februar 2020)

Hab jetzt mal nicht in der genannten Vorschrift gelesen.

Bisher haben wir das so gelöst:

Kurzsschlussleistung/Strom am Anschlusspunkt ermitteln (nachfragen oder ev. selber berechnen)
Dann Länge / Querschnitt, . . . der Anschlussleistung ermitteln.
Mit diesen Daten kann dann der maximale Kurzschlusstrom am Speisepunkt der zu dimensionierenden Verteilung errechnet werden.

Zum überprüfen, . . .

Industrie, Trafonähe, kurze Leitungen mit großen Quersnitten -> meist 10kA oder sogar darüber -> muss genauer betrachtet werden.

Industrie, Trafonähe, lange Leitung mit geringeren Querschnitten -> meist 10kA oder geringer -> wenn man mal Grenzen errechnet hat, kann das dann gut eingeschätzt werden.

Indutrie, an Unterverteilungen, längere Leitungen -> zu erwartend <6kA -> wenn man mal Grenzen errechnet hat, kann das dann gut eingeschätzt werden.

Haushalt, kleine Anlagen, sehr Lange Zuleitungen -> hier wird eher der große Schleifenwiederstand interessant und man muss prüfen ob die Kurzschlusströme für die geplanten Überstromorgane überhaupt in ausreichender Größe fließen können.


----------



## Nais (27 Februar 2020)

> Industrie, Trafonähe, kurze Leitungen mit großen Querschnitten -> meist  10kA oder sogar darüber -> muss genauer betrachtet werden.



Und wie würdest Du dann an dieser Stelle weiter machen ?

Das Ganze müsste doch ähnlich wie eine SCCR- Ermittlung für einen UL oder CSA - Schaltschrank ablaufen?
Bei UL gibt das schwächste Glied in der Kette den Gesamt-SCCR vor. Da fast immer ein Bauelement mit 5kA SCCR dabei ist zieht das den ganzen Schrank in den Keller bzw. auf 5kA.

Ich würde anhand der Durchlaßströme Id der Einzelkomponenten (Durchlaßstrombegrenzung von NH-Sicherungen, Lasttrennern usw.) und der jeweiligen Kurzschlusströme Ik einen vernünftigen Wert für die Gesamtanlage ermitteln und einen maximal möglichen Ik am Einspeisepunkt der Anlage vorgeben, oder liege ich mit diese Vorgehensweise falsch ?


----------



## winnman (28 Februar 2020)

Ja, da muss entsprechend gerechnet werden.

Bei kleinen Leistungen könnte ev. auch schon eine gewisse Länge der Zuleitung mit der max. vorzuschaltenden Sicherung den Ik im Schrank entsprechend begrenzen, unabhängig was am Speisepunkt tatsächlich für ein Ik vorliegt.


----------



## element. (4 August 2020)

Thema ist bei mir noch offen. Kennt jemand eine Schulung oder anderweitige gute Quelle zum Selbststudium?
Danke, Gruesse


----------



## Tommi (6 August 2020)

Schulungen von Phoenix Contact, Doku von Rittal und anderen...


----------

